
Show HN: Jenkins 2.0 First Impressions - alexellisuk
http://blog.alexellis.io/jenkins-2-0-first-impressions/
======
alexellisuk
I am a huge fan of Jenkins for Continuous Integration (CI) and the other uses
people have found for it as a task/batch file runner and cron substitute. It
has a wide range of community-supported plugins which also cater for .NET and
Node.js (my main software stacks) making it a great choice at work and at
home.

Check out the write-up and the way I've used Docker Compose to evaluate the
software without having to install it.

------
alexellisuk
If anyone found this useful I've put up a Github repo with a docker-
compose.yml file and a tiny Jenkins agent image of around (150mb) down from
650mb.

[https://github.com/alexellis/jenkins2docker/](https://github.com/alexellis/jenkins2docker/)

